# Pictures from the GSDCA National



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Tag in Rally, it was very cold and windy outside. Not much fun.










The Champions Center did a beautiful job of decorating for our arrival.










The stall area where you could rent a stall to put your stuff for safekeeping, including dogs.










Tag in the 9 and over Veterans class where he got 3rd place. He was handled by his 10 year old friend, Maria.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very nice. Thanks for posting some pictures!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Tag looks wonderful Daphne!!! I didn't realize he was a veteran already. Time sure does fly!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I love the third picture with the hair EVERYWHERE! No doubt about it...this is a GSD event!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomI love the third picture with the hair EVERYWHERE! No doubt about it...this is a GSD event!


LOL that does speak volumes!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Shepherd folks are NUTS!! LOL. I showed once @ New Haven GSDC in October... it was SO cold... and was raining so hard that I quite honestly couldn't see my dog and handler when they were on the other side of the ring... NOT NICE!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Tag is hansome.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote:and was raining so hard that I quite honestly couldn't see my dog and handler when they were on the other side of the ring...


Ahh, THAT explains bad judging!









-Jackie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great pics , I love the one with Maria)


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

By the way Daphne,

I've never seen a picture of Tag before. He's got one heck of a stack! Especially for an old timer! Good boy!

Do you have any other stacked photos you'd like to share?

-Jackie


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Tag is one stunning dog. Certainly doesn't look 9 in those pictures.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice pics & Tag is handsome !









Do you recall a dog named Felon in that class ?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GhostwolfBy the way Daphne,
> 
> I've never seen a picture of Tag before. He's got one heck of a stack! Especially for an old timer! Good boy!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on Tag. He is quite the dog.

But, stacked photos of other dogs?? or more photos of Tag?? If you want Tag, there are lots of pictures of Tag floating around here.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote: If you want Tag


Sure! Send him to us ASAP!









I will have to do a search for his other photos, I love staring at him!









-Jackie


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Not going to happen. You will just have to find your own.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I know, I was just kidding! Will Tag be having any future litters?

-Jackie


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I hope so. I had two breeders interested in using him at the National. I want a male puppy from him.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Andaka, what was your opinion on the dogs the judges were selecting (I like the look of your dog...). 

I noticed alot of sables and blacks on the days I was attending, somehow I expected all black and tans!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great pictures.

I did not get to go, but I heard tonight that Matilda did! Her very first national!!! She met all kinds of my club members and other people. I was at home taking care of her brothers and sister. 

Congradulations on your show placement.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeAndaka, what was your opinion on the dogs the judges were selecting (I like the look of your dog...).
> 
> I noticed alot of sables and blacks on the days I was attending, somehow I expected all black and tans!


Yes, we have all of the ccolors in AM show lines -- sables (some are even really dark), blacks, bi-colors, and black and tans. Black and tans still seem to be prefered by many, but some judges like the dark ones.

Rather than comment on particular dogs, I will comment on trends that I saw during judging. The dogs were primarily shown on a loose leash so that you could evealuate the dogs on their own merits. I saw some with bouncy backs (easy to spot against the white wall). Bouncy backs prevent the proper transmission of power from the rear forward. The dogs also tend to tire faster. I saw some dogs with loose rears. Those dogs were very evident on the dirt floor because you could see the dust they kicked up. Dogs with rears like that can't climb into the van by themselves, much less do any sort of work. I saw dogs with a lack of front reach. They were easy to spot against the white wall as they picked their front feet up very high. That will also cause a dog to tire more quickly. I saw males that didn't look like males. Heads that were snipy and small. I will note that the judges seem to take all of that into consideration when judging.

On the good side, there were some very nice dogs. One in particular I would have found room in my van for in a heartbeat! But he wasn't for sale. There were very large Veterans classes this year. Especially nice was the 9 and over classes -- 6 males and 10 females were entered.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Tag is what I think every Am showline should be. He is gorgeous and correct. He looks great!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks so much. Tag appreciates it.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Daphne,
Were there other "types" of GSDs in the performance events? 
(May have been answered in another thread but I did not notice.)

I'm just curious if there were enough working lines, or Euro showlines there to make a note of.
Thanks!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I only did Rally, and it was soooo cold that I really didn't notice. I'm sure there were, especially the working lines, as many obedience and agility competitors prefer them.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I saw quite a few sable dogs looking to be from working lines. It was really cold though! Who could stand around and look?! Hope the Nats remedies the outdoor situation.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I complained loudly to several board members asking for better treatment of the performance entries as we are more than 50% of their entry at the national.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

As I wasn't there - do you mean to tell me that the breed rings were indoors and warm and the performance rings were all outside and freezing?!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Before I get mad about the continuing poor treatment of performance dogs compared to the breed dogs - could this be because the outdoor rings had better footing and more room?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sort of. The indoor places available where either quite far from the conformation ring and the "powers that be" were hoping that people would go watch. That was when the temps were in the 60's on Tuesday, instead of the 40's on Wednesday - Saturday.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

As far as working lines go, I know they were represented in the agility ring. Tons of sables, and some blacks, whites, german working, german show, and American....

If you go to (click here) and scroll down, there are a bunch of links with video that show some of the show ring AND rally and agility dogs/runs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What we heard at our club meeting last night was that the space for the obedience rings was a horse barn and it would cost 4600$ to remove the stalls to put the ring there. They did not bother to spend the money. 

Millions of dollars were brought to Ohio through this show. It is two bad that a healthy performance entry had to be treated so badly. It is too bad that performance people are treated like the red-headed step child.

Our obedience chair asked a couple of the GSDA club people to lobby for indoor rings. But the two fellows up there -- show people wouldn't touch it with a stick. It was clear that they could not care less. 

There ARE show people who work their dogs. The woman who went high in trial two of the days and herding victor, also one points toward her dog's championship. But a huge percentage of show-people do not care about performance events. This is a problem with our breed in the AKC. Where I to buy a American showline dog/puppy, it would have to be titled in something, or in the case of a puppy, both sire and dam would have to be titled. It is a good thing I will not be in the market for years.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineAs I wasn't there - do you mean to tell me that the breed rings were indoors and warm and the performance rings were all outside and freezing?!


Yes









It was SO cold, windy, misting, etc ! Was told what Sue heard from a Obed judge, they didn't want to take down the horse stalls. She said to complain loudy b/c we entered a trial thinking it was indoors & to be put outdoors !









It sucked ! I stuck it out though, but didn't really watch others. I never have shook so bad in my life.................. BRRRRRRRR


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

And our puppers are so frisky in the cold....


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Well yeah, Storm started out good I thought (off lead RA) & when we turned in the direction of the SUV parked close by the course, he was like..................zone mode to the car !







While waiting to go in the ring, he was standing by the car door, moved him into the ring area & tried to get focus........who could focus, it was stinky cold !


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

People, vote with your $$$. Do NOT enter next years National. If the non-conformation entries really do make up a big part of the total income then they will get the message loud and clear.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

At the very least, any of you who are members of the GSDCA should email the board of directors and tell them how you feel. A strong show of unhappiness with the way the performance people are treated should get their attention.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: At the very least, any of you who are members of the GSDCA should email the board of directors and tell them how you feel. A strong show of unhappiness with the way the performance people are treated should get their attention.


Think this is a much better route to take. I know most of the performance people in agility aren't even members of the GSDCA at all. So we'd have more of a voice if we had more PARTICIPATING members. 

It's all very well to get mad and say you won't play any more, but going off to a corner to sulk rarely gets the reaction we intend, or any change at all. 

I'm much more a type that notices 'the squeaky wheel gets the oil' so continuing to participate, joining up with the GSDCA and SQUEAK SQUEAK SQUEAKING would seem a better route to me!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote: What we heard at our club meeting last night was that the space for the obedience rings was a horse barn and it would cost 4600$ to remove the stalls to put the ring there. They did not bother to spend the money.
> 
> Millions of dollars were brought to Ohio through this show. It is two bad that a healthy performance entry had to be treated so badly. It is too bad that performance people are treated like the red-headed step child.


Selzer;

I wonder if you were there. I am sorry you were so disappointed. The Champion Center is a state of the art building. I can't even imagine it only taking $4600 to remove stalls. And the stalls were used for people to crate and set up in. This is not just some 'horse barn.'

I also don't think that Ohio set up the rings or decided who would show where - that would have been the stewards of the Nationals - right?

The Champions Center has brought in much more than just that one week long event with all the horse shows that have come into our area.

By the way - we here in Ohio hold most of agility trials outside all over the state, so I guess we are more used to the cold. While the nationals were on, I went to two outside weekend agility events in Dayton. People were commenting on much more they liked them outside since the dogs were so comfortable.

On a brighter note - it was great seeing so many of you around town (I work 10 minutes from the champion Center.) Your vehicles with all the GSD logos, paw prints, specialized plates and dogs on board signs were all over. I wondered if I 'knew' any of you from here.









I saw you at Meijer getting groceries, Cracker Barrell for a bite to eat, tooling down N 68. 

I also saw some of you Thursday night when we held our beginning obedience class in the champions Center. Our dogs did great with the distractions when we invited many of you to go down the center of our group while the dogs held their sit/stays.

Doing the demos there was probably the closest my rescue girl, Skye will ever come to being at a huge trial.

Thanks to all of you came. I hope most of you were made to feel welcome and had a great time!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The Champions Center is a beautiful venue, and the staff did everything they could for us (except make it warmer). 

The people in charge (mostly the obedience chair) decided not to hold obedience and rally in the barn. Their reasons were many -- cost, noise and comotion from the grooming area (also in the barn), and smells in the flooring. They also opted not to use another building that was available because they felt it was too removed from the rest of the activities. It was hoped that people would go out and admire the fine performances of the obedience competitors. Unfortunately, Mother Nature did not co-operate with us. It was beautiful on Tuesday, but by Wednesday afternoon a cold front moved in and made the weather miserable.

After Freezing during Rally, I voiced my unhappiness to several Board members and was told it was something they will look at for next year. If more of us speak up, it is more likely to change.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The stalls in part of the building could have been taken down. A suitable surface would then have to have been created as the stalls are on concrete. The Champions Center staff were clear that they are able to remove stalls if contracted to. 

It was decided that the obed/agility venues could be done outdoors. As far as I know, those in charge of these venues were in agreement. 

Normally temps are in the 60s and the Ohio countryside gorgeous this time of year. Unfortunately, just schedule a dog show and watch the weather hit the crapper! I am sure no one really expected such severe weather...but outside always a risk.

The organization does not seem to notice that the GSD is the world's premier working dog. They do not seem to realize that conformation is not an end in itself but is rather there to serve the FUNCTION of the dog. To concentrate on conformation to the exclusion of working performance as an end goal is an aborted effort at breeding.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I already posted that I could not make it. I was represented by Matilda -- one of Jenna's pups, and her owner. Her owner tried to watch obedience, but was too cold and had to go in. 

She and several people at our club meeting were discussing it on Tuesday evening. 

I was not pretending to be there. 

Overall, the show people treat the the performance events as the red headed stepchild. Out club did not have obedience or rally at their show in June this year. And in August in the rain, we were slopping around outside at Canfield. Our club's specialty was indoors, but half a mile away from the rest of the clubs events. (Every year they do a specialty at the Canfield show.) The problem is that everything is run at the same time, so there is no way to watch breed if you are doing performance and vice-versa. 

I would much rather see the performance events become an integral part of showing your dog. We should not be on the other side of the world. 

The thing is, that club members who DO have a lot to do with where things are placed, are mostly show people. A few of them are also interested in performance but it seems like the majority would be perfectly happy to have NO obedience and rally. I do not believe we own any agility equipment as we do not do agility either. 

Dayton is a bit far from me, but I am no stranger to showing outside, as I live in the north most east corner of the state and show in Ohio and PA. I was at the IX center (indoor show) the year before last when there was the horrid blizzard. Thankfully I qualified with Whitney and Heidi on Thursday, Friday and Saturday, so I did not have to come back on Sunday when it was even worse. 

Between financial circumstances, and my Dad's shoulder surgeries (he feeds my crew when I cannot), I was unable to make the nationals this year. It sounds like everyone had a good time regardless to the frigid temperatures. We had snow up here, my hose froze, my puppies were snuggling up with me in the house.


----------

